# "Mottled" purple heart



## Tarranttx (Jun 21, 2021)

Anyone have experience turning this? Thinking of making blanks out of this but not sure if it'd be worth sending to be cut up.


----------



## gimpy (Jun 21, 2021)

nice    what are the demensions


----------



## Tarranttx (Jun 21, 2021)

I have 2 pieces of 28"x6"x2"


----------



## Curly (Jun 21, 2021)

Sit a pen blank size cardboard cutout on it and see how many of the curls, ripples etc will show up if cut into blanks. If there is barely a curl or two then you are wasting the board and should save it for other projects like jewellery boxes. Pens need wood with lots of activity or they might as well be straight grain.


----------

